# [Kauai Trip Report - merged] Arrived in Princeville at Alli Kai II



## Kauai Kid (Jun 11, 2012)

Arrived Sat at 7pm, via Honolulu, yuck.  

Sunday Attended Wai'oli Hui'ia church, the green one, in Hanalei.  

Took  a long nap to help reset our internal clocks and then attended a welcoming party with great drinks provided by Alii Kai's original developer Ron Wright and ably assisted by Tom Denet, a VP from Grand Pacific Resorts.  

 Ron has major improvements in the works and already the pools, hot tub have been upgraded; there is a new very large covered cabana by the pool, and one unit is completely redone.

All the owners and guests brought food and after three drinks and a full tummy everyone became part of the Alii Kai family.  

Highlight of the evening was the guitar viruosity and singing of Cap Jon who enetertained a captivated audience, spotted a rainbow and sang "Somewhere Over The Rainbow".  He can be reached at 808-651-2448 or johnnybgood@hawaii.rr.com  

Incredible to be able to travel to Paradise in a day.   It took the first missionaries 6 months to travel to Hanalei!   

It is Monday and we're finally on Hawaii time and looking forward to our Sunset Dinner Sail with Captain Andy's able crew.


Sterling


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2012)

What a great start to your return home (that sounds better than a start to your
Vacation ). How's the crowds? Is the Ali Kai full? DW and I were talking about
Our return this weekend. Keep us updated an the adventures.
I heard they were working on the Hanalei bridge until the fall is that causing any
Problems?
Enjoy!!


----------



## chellej (Jun 12, 2012)

Ahhhhh...We just got back from 3 weeks and I am still adjusting to the time change...326am in Houston but only 1026pm on Hawaii time.

Our last week we stayed at your Maui Schooner and loved it!!!! It was our first trip to Maui.  It was ok but we still like Kauai better.  We decided we needed to make at least one more trip to maui to be sure.

Next trip - Oct 2013.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 12, 2012)

slip said:


> What a great start to your return home (that sounds better than a start to your
> Vacation ). How's the crowds? Is the Ali Kai full? DW and I were talking about
> Our return this weekend. Keep us updated an the adventures.
> I heard they were working on the Hanalei bridge until the fall is that causing any
> ...



Lotsa kids everywhere. bridge fine.  part of the hillside on the approach from princeville is slipping.

capt andy's sunset dinner sail out of elele was great.  drive back was 1.5 hrs.  

more later,

sterling


----------



## JeffW (Jun 12, 2012)

What was your reason for choosing Alli Kai?  I'm researching places to stay for a possible Fall trip (likely using an RCI exchange for Kauai), and A/K was one on my consideration list.  Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Calyn79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Sterling and Marilyn
It is great to read that you are back on Kauai as I know just how much you love it there and it sounds like you are really happy with Alli Kai II!!! It was really nice meeting you at the Point this past year. And good that you finally got another year's whale trip in with Captain Andy's as last year you had to pass due to weather. I've also read somewhere that you've 'dissolved' yourself of all Point ownership....happy for you on that one. We were still on Kauai in March when the 2-3 weeks of rains came and washed out the roads. So I take it the hill into Hanalei is still one way traffic. We'll be back on Kauai early November for a few months and perhaps we can get together again as I'm sure you also have upcoming winter weeks planned too. Some of our time after December will be on the north shore.

I'll be following your posts and wish it was us....so you folk just have a wonderful time enjoying and keep posting with your activities and Kauai updates./Marilynn & Charlie


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sterling, we are going to miss you on Kauai, but we will be on Maui for whale season, late Feb-mid March, so see you then! 

Anxious to see Alii Kai improvements but will be staying at Shearwater this August for two weeks.  So excited for that trip!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 12, 2012)

JeffW said:


> What was your reason for choosing Alli Kai?  I'm researching places to stay for a possible Fall trip (likely using an RCI exchange for Kauai), and A/K was one on my consideration list.  Thanks.
> 
> Jeff



The main reason Jeff is that we love it here and own five week.  Other reasons include many friends we have grown to love and cherish, Wai'oli Hui'ia Church congregatioin, choir and Kahu Alpha Goto.

On our first, and at the time we said only trip to Hawaii, we stumbled on NaPali Kauai club (part of the Alii Kai complex), made up our mind at home and bought two weeks via mail.  When I got word that the NaPali Kauai club would be dissolved in a couple years, We bought two weeks at Alii Kai managed by Grand Pacific and I stumbled on an e bay auction where I picked up a third week that was an estate sale for $1 with all closing costs pre-paid.

Alii Kai is not for the action crowd and what a delight to have a cup of coffee on the lanai and the most noise you will hear is the rustling of the Palms in the trade winds, bird song, and an occassional rooster crowing

Over 50% of the resort owners are MD's who need to get away from the stress of caring for sick people.

The resort is undergoing major renovations including the adult pool, the kiddy pool, the hot tub, installing a new covered cabana, and completely redoing the rooms with all new furniture, kitchen, baths, etc.  There is one proof of concept room that looks like it belongs at the Marriott and Hyatt.

Oct would be my choice for the complex to visit.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 12, 2012)

Aloha from Paradise:  We'll be here again 3-16 Nov.


I'd lost your email as I wanted to get your opinion on the best time to visit Lake Louise and Banff.

Went sailing yesterday on a sunset dinner cruise with Captain Andy's wonderful crew.  Drive back was too long, too late, and darker than a politicians heart.

Sterling


----------



## Poobah (Jun 12, 2012)

*Farmers Market*

Sterling,

What is the local take on the Hanalei Farmer's Market situation?

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 13, 2012)

Habalei Farmers Market is no more.   

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 13, 2012)

Sterling, did you take the Capt. Andy's cruise Monday evening? Which boat were you on?

Dave


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 13, 2012)

We were on the Akialoa, a big cat with twin marine Cumins diesels that sounded beautiful to my engineering ears.  4 hr awe inspiring trip where we saw spots where many movies were filmed.  Drive to Princeville took 90 very, very dark minutes.   So dark I missed the Princeville exit   and turned around at Foodland.

Sterling:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 13, 2012)

*Pau Hana Bakery in Kilauea*

Give yourself a treat and buy a slice of their chocolate mac pie and share it with your loved one.  Very rich.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2012)

Was that for breakfast or did you take that home? 
Hows the weather been? Are you getting an escape from Texas heat?
I found out at work today I may have to go back to Houston next week. 
Third time in six months. It's getting old and this time I won't escape the heat.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 13, 2012)

weather perfect.  little shower at night to keep things green.  Morning on the lanai almost chilly with the trade winds 68. low 80's during the day but breezy.  a few clouds.  Whole Island seems dryer than normal especially the south shore.  Good for cactus and dust.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 13, 2012)

*Kauai Traffic*

Things move slowly, if at all, on Kauai.  We were on the South shore in January and construction of a wide highway by the shopping center and community college was causing long backups.

Here it is six months later and if there has been a foot of concrete additional laid you could fool us.  Same construction mess six months later.   


Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 13, 2012)

*Coffee Drinkers beware of Alii Kai II*

Alii Kai II resort, managed by Grand Pacific Resorts, does not have coffee for your first morning.  Pack your own or fight the crowds at Foodland after flying 12 hrs.   

Boo on that mgt decision.   

Sterling


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 13, 2012)

Wyndham has had the HOAs dumping the sample coffee for almost the last 6 months. Now they have started NOT supplying liquid dish soap, shampoo & rinse, and clothes soap samples. Popcorn and free powdered drinks went bye-bye 2011.


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 13, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham has had the HOAs dumping the sample coffee for almost the last 6 months. Now they have started NOT supplying liquid dish soap, shampoo & rinse, and clothes soap samples. Popcorn and free powdered drinks went bye-bye 2011.



_We still had these supplies in February 2012.  Just spoke to some folks last week, and they still had the supplies._


----------



## Poobah (Jun 13, 2012)

*Night drive to Princeville*

Sterling,

I know what you mean. When we drove back from the P@P annual meeting to Pu'u Poa I couldn't believe how hard that drive was. Man, it was dark. My finger nail prints are still in the steering wheel! 

I would never do it after a Capt Andy's, we would have to find a place on the south shore and spend the night.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 13, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham has had the HOAs dumping the sample coffee for almost the last 6 months. Now they have started NOT supplying liquid dish soap, shampoo & rinse, and clothes soap samples. Popcorn and free powdered drinks went bye-bye 2011.



AKI has dish soap, dishwasher detergent but does not offer fabric softner sheets, shampoo or rinse, or clothes detergent.  Previous users left a partial bottle of laundry detergent.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 14, 2012)

*road to hanalei*

road crews repair the landslide damage on the approach from princeville to the 1913 one lane bridge across the hanalei river from 730 am-530 pm.

there will be delays because of one lane traffic mon-fri

sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 14, 2012)

Correction:  there were guard rails on the Makai (ocean side) of the road when you could spot them through 3 feet high grass.  They were working on the Mauka (mountain side) when we went by.  Still a lot of water coming out of the mountain--no  wonder they had a landslide  Crews install Jersey dividers on the mountain side when they are not working.

There were no flaggers there on Sunday when we went to church at Wai'oli Hui'ia.

Remember that was a severe storm that dumped 55" of rain on the islands in 37.5 hrs almost an inch and a half every hour.

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 14, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> We were on the Akialoa, a big cat with twin marine Cumins diesels that sounded beautiful to my engineering ears.  4 hr awe inspiring trip where we saw spots where many movies were filmed.  Drive to Princeville took 90 very, very dark minutes.   So dark I missed the Princeville exit   and turned around at Foodland.
> 
> Sterling:




Close encounter, but not quite! We were on the Southern Star that night! Maybe we saw each other in the waiting area before boarding. You had a blue boarding pass - mine was red. I was the handsome devil in the sunglasses... ;-)

Dave


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hanalei Gourmet*

The four of us had a great lunch and everyone shared
Ruben sandwich 5* so big we took half home
Fish & chips 3 pieces took one and a half home  5*
Fried egg plant--took home a whole piece of flat bread 5*
Boiled shrimp in Bay Seasoning--5* and nothing was left

Very generous servings, great service, good prices..we  will be back 

 
Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 15, 2012)

*Boat Tours out of Hanalei*

Has anyone taken a boat tour out of Hanalei?

The drive back from Port Allen to Princeville, in the dark, is not something to be cherished.  Darker than a mother in laws' heart
.
Mahalo, Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 16, 2012)

We're booked for this Tuesday at 5pm.

Concierge here at Alii Kai is booking luau at Smith's and the new one a Kilohana that is intimate friendly and only seats 1,000 people but usually only 700-800 show up.  Both drives are at night and both are too far from Princeville on Kauai's black, curvy, poorly lighted highways.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 16, 2012)

they have two showings:  Five pm and seven.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 16, 2012)

ACCording to Kauai Revealed:  "If it is May-Sep nothing a west side company can do will compete with the route from the north shore"

I called Na Pali Sea Breeze 828-1285 and they don't have any openings until Thursday so it is a no go for us.  Morning check in 7am afternoon 1230 at Anini.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 17, 2012)

*Dinner at the Tavern Restaurant in PV*

Had Dinner at the Tavern Restaurant by the PV golf course.  808-826-8700 lunch 11-4, happyhr 4-5 dinner 5-930

Chef is Roy Yamaguchi.  Hostess brought us a bowl of *cold burned popcorn* :annoyed: while we pondered the menu.  food was just ok and served rapidly.

I had meatloaf,runny mashed potatoes, gravy.vegetables mixed in with taters.  Wife had shrimp with grits.  It is a beautiful place.  The food is not even in the same league with Bev Gannon's restaurants`on Maui.  They continued to serve complementary burned popcorn to every table; I can't imagine why.

I won't be returning.  Wife is less critical; liked her shrimp and grits.  It is a great place to watch the sunset over the golf course


sterling


----------



## Calyn79 (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't believe they remain in business as the prices are very high even for Princeville with quite a few other restaurants to chose from in the whole area that offer unique settings or food. Each year when I've ventured in for a look and to check the menu/prices, the place is empty during the day time even at the prime lunch time. I do admit that the location and building itself are pretty nice, but very lonely w/out too many people around also. Perhaps one day it will be filled and the space in the beautiful building will be utilized.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 17, 2012)

*Hanalei Dolphin*

Best chowder I've ever eaten.  One cup is real close to a meal.  A couple could order a bowl and take some home.  

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 17, 2012)

Everytime we leave the islands I hear the islands singing Aloha ah oi until we meet again over and over again.  A beautiful way to say goodby to Paradise.

It must work because this is about our 34th year of visiting the beautiful people and the beautiful Sandwich Isles.

Will be back in Nov with the approval of the good Lord and TSA.

Sterling


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 18, 2012)

We were lucky enough to have great food and great service here the night we went. I also find their wine list to be an unusually good value. However, having read the reviews on Tripadvisor and on Tug, I think we were the exception rather than the rule. I have read that Roy Yammaguchi is trying a new concept with this restaurant. It would probably do better if they were to followed the tried and true.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you been to Newport, RI?  I have never been to a place with better clam chowder.  I cannot say which place is the best because they are all so fantastic.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 18, 2012)

*Love Clam Chowder*

Sterling
We will be in Kauai in 3 months and I will definitely remember this suggestion as we love clam chowder.  Thanks!!!  But prior to Kauai, in a couple of weeks we will be in Newport Oregon the home of Mo's famous chowder and my all time favorite the Chowder House in the Nye Beach District of Newport. I will need to eat a lot of each so I can better judge.


----------



## DougH (Jun 18, 2012)

We've eaten there probably 10+ times in our 20+ visits to Kauai.  Our favorite item on the menu is the Teriyaki Ahi.

Only a couple times has it been a disappointment, and usually it's incredible.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 19, 2012)

*JJ Broiler Lihue*

Great chowder here too.  Chowder Ranking 99.7% JJ's and 99.9% Hanalei Dolphin.  JJ's makes a great Rueben too.

JJ's is only one mile from the airport, overlooks a little bay, has lotsa surfing action.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 19, 2012)

*Calling all Geezers and Geezerettes*

There is a free exercise class available at the Kaapa Community Center located oceanside on the north end of town.   Monday, Wed, Fri 1-2 pm.

Their gym overlooks the wild surf (today anyway) and windows are open so you will be breathing some of the cleanest air in the world.

Great instructor and nice friendly folks will make you feel right at home.

Tai Chi cool down for total relaxation.

Highly Recommended.

Sterling,  Geezer 1srt class


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 19, 2012)

Enjoy! Love reading your updates.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 19, 2012)

*Alii Kai II--Good News/Bad News*

The AKI II units, managed by Grand Pacific Resorts,  will soon be undergoing a complete renovation--starting approximately this fall--but remember it is Kauai so who really knows.

Interiors will be completely gutted, the master bedroom moved to the other side of the building away from the parking lot and larger because one of the bathtubs will be replaced by a glass shower.

Kitchen will have all new appliances, granite counter top, new cabinets, recessed lighting.

Carpet will be replaced with tile.  All new furniture everywhere.  Elegant looking sliding panel with adjustable louvers will be used rather than drapes in the living room.

Big TV in LR, wall mounted TV's in both bedrooms.

Both BRs are elegantly appointed with top of the line furniture, beds, linens, wall hangings, art work,  and mattresses.

Bathrooms are also top of the line furnished Think Hilton, Hyatt, Marriott 5* addresses.

Owners who didn't peak outside would not believe they are in Alii Kai II.

Bad News:  $3,000 SPECIAL ASSESSMENT PER WEEK IS IN THE WORKS.

As an owner of multiple weeks I think we are getting a good value.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 19, 2012)

There were a lot of diners and the bar was almost full 630-730 pm; perhaps to see the sunset.

I am going to write Chef Yamaguchi and ask that burning question:  "Why in the world do you serve all dinner patrons cold burned pop corn?"

Have you ever eaten the stuff that comes out of your kitchen?  :hysterical: 

If I get a reply I'll post it on TUG Hawaii.

Sterling


----------



## presley (Jun 19, 2012)

It does sound very good.  When you consider the costs if you were redoing your own personal vacation home, $3K/week is probably a very good deal.  Enjoy.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds very worthwhile for $3000.  And Diamond resorts is assessing how much at The Point at Poipu for water intrusion issues?


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jun 19, 2012)

california-bighorn said:


> Sounds very worthwhile for $3000.  And Diamond resorts is assessing how much at The Point at Poipu for water intrusion issues?



It is $5,800 per week for deeded... significantly less for the Trust.


I'm dumbfounded...

So $3,000/week is great deal for an interior overhaul and remodeling, and apparently worth every penny, but $5,800 for structurally rebuilding from the ground up to save the resort, AND THEN finishing with new interior is the crime of the century?  For $3,000/week they should be able to build a new resort, shouldn't they?

Wait until the bill arrives in owner mailboxes, then we'll see how great a deal it is.... get ready for an Angry AKI Owners page on the book.  But also, "welcome to the new world of timeshare!"


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 19, 2012)

I unloaded the point at poipu this year.  The $5,800 special assessment was for water intrusion only and did NOT include any interior improvements.  Where did you get your information regarding the interior improvements at the Point?

How much will the special assessment be for the trust?  And your source please?

Alii Kai has never needed a special assessment for water intrusion, unlike the Point, AKI was properly built from the start.

Some of the Point owners are so thrilled with the $5,800 SA they apparently think it is some sort of crime, perhaps not of the century, but enough of a crime they have filed a lawsuit against Diamond.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments.  I write as much for my enjoyment and memory as for TUG enjoyment.

Later I'll paste it all together at home and we'll have a memory book to go back to.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 20, 2012)

*Ocean Front Luau*

Attended the Tuesday night Luau at Med Gourmet. Tuesdays only 5pm and 730 pm. reservations required 808-826-9875 From Princeville an easy 20-25 minute drive.  

Smiths Luau would be an hour drive and Kilohana an hour and a half.  Concierge at Alii Kai didn't even mention Med Gourmet Luau. I don't think she even knows about it) eek:   

 Here is what adults get for $69, kids $59, Keiki $35

Fire knife dancing.  Buffet. Three Vocalists, Bass guitar, regular guitar, tenor ukelele.  Some falsetto singing  higher than a soprano,  all sorts of Hawaiian and Tahitian dancing by beautiful girls with beautiful eyes, prices include a welcoming necklace, and your choice of a Mai Tai, house wine, or beer. max of 80 people insures a pleasant athmosphere.

The luau starts with a Hawaiian Prayer of thanks for all the food.
 

Luau Menu:

Potato Macaroni Salad

Taro Rolls--yum

Lomi Lomi Salmon

Steamed White Rice

Chicken Long Rice-yum

Fresh Island Fish-yum

Teriyaki Kauai Rooster Chicken-(one less Rooster to wake you in the morning)  yum--Fresh Catch (just kidding)

Pepper Steak Stir Fry--yum

Kalua Pork--yum

Traditional Haupia

Hawaiian Coconut Cake

Freshly Cut Tropical Island Fruit.

Poi for the Mainlanders

It has our highest recommendation--we'll be back. (I've never said that about any other Luau)

Sterlling

ps:  We were so full we couldn't sample the deserts.


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2012)

Sold!! I'll have to try this one when we get back!! 
Thanks Sterling.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 20, 2012)

The road, as you are aware, gets really curvy after going through Hanalei.  There was a very light rain, road was shaded by foliage, I had my dark glasses on, and as I was coming around a 720 degree curve at 15 mph, it would not have surprised me one bit to see a T Rex in the middle of the road.  :hysterical: 

The Med Gourmet setting interior is beautiful and with the high surf advisory yesterday the waves breaking on the reef outside the windows were something to behold.  Certainly no time for Midwesterners to try out their first boogie board.

Sterling


----------

